# Sig Sauer 1911 Fastback Nightmare Full-size .45 Auto



## RackMaster (Oct 2, 2017)

Shot the new Sig 1911 over the weekend and I'm very impressed.  Very smooth trigger, lighter feel but still enough heft to keep the recoil down.  

1911 Fastback Nightmare Full-Size


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a sig 1911, I like it very much.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 2, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I have a sig 1911, I like it very much.



.45 or 9mm?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 2, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> .45 or 9mm?


.45, it is a Sig Carry scorpion.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice Siggy.

I'm so used to the 1911 bump one with less recoil would probably fuck up my Zen. But a fine looking contribution from Sig.


----------

